
My secret sauce to make GitHub repositories that get noticed - artembugara
https://codarium.substack.com/p/my-secret-sauce-to-make-github-repositories
======
armytricks
It does also help hugely to be writing in popular languages and frameworks.
Naturally, the more popular languages and frameworks will have the most
potential interested users.

~~~
artembugara
Definitely. Python is hugely popular now.

